# Seachem Flourish iron concentration?



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Does dosing Seachem flourish for trace provide enough iron or do I have to add extra iron as well? My friend told me he has to dose Flourish iron as well as regular Flourish for his trace. Does anyone else do this as well? Or should Flourish 3 times a week provide adequate iron? Thanks.

Gord.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I dose with Seachem iron and in large quantities. Try it. I think you'll see a nice difference provided everything else is in good order.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

How much do you dose? I'm not sure if I should follow the recomended dosage since I am using it in conjunction with regular Flourish. Do you dose it on the same days as your trace? I dose trace 3 times a week on alternating days and macros on the other 3 days. I'm guessing I would dose extra iron the same time as the trace. Just not sure how much to add. I got a 77 gallon tank, so by the recomended dosage on the bottle that would be about 1.5 capfuls. I'm thinking maybe adding an extra 0.5 capful at the same time I dose regular flourish 3 times a week. I have pretty high light (about 3.4 watts/g) and preassurized CO2. Thanks.

Gord.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I dose Flourish every other day recommended amount and Seachem iron every other day on the opposite days than Flourish. I dose double the recommended amount of iron. I don't dose Flourish and iron together because it makes my water hazy. Also avoid dosing iron and phosphate together for the same reason - precipitation.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I also add iron in addition to traces, iron gets used up fast with healthy plants, I dose twice a week & it seems to do the trick.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I also add extra iron to my tanks along with the traces. I only add 1cc of iron per 10 gallons of water once a week. This has kept the plants from ever having a iron dificiency.


----------

